# Need some more books please



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 21, 2017)

I am gearing up to move forward and adopt new editions of the code.
Normally I buy my own books and mark them as "mine - not yours" so that I can take them with me when I get fired.  But this year I thought I would give my department the opportunity to buy my books before getting a second job to pay for them.  Below is a list of books that should serve any commercial plan reviewer very well.  What would be another book that I am missing?


2018 IBC and significant changes combo                                                            $137.00

2018 IBC Turbo tabs                                                                                            $13.50

2015 IBC and turbo tab combo                                                                           $114.00

Significant changes to the 2015 IBC                                                                      $30.50

(because we are skipping the 2015 codes)

2018 International Existing Building Code                                                              $58.00

2018 IEBC turbo tabs                                                                                           $13.50

ASCE 7-16 (wind and snow loads)                                                                      $216.00

ACI 318-14 (structural concrete)                                                                         $160.00

Steel Construction Manual 15th edition                                                                $201.00

National Design Specifications for Wood Construction 2015                                 $135.00

ICC A117.1-2017 Accessible Buildings                                                                  $38.00

                 Total Cost: $*972.00

Thanks!
ICC Certified Plan Reviewer
NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner*


----------



## jar546 (Dec 21, 2017)

Pretty disgusting for those that need all of those books.


----------



## steveray (Dec 21, 2017)

I just spent $1000 on the 2015 commentaries as we should be on them around Spring....


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Building-Code-Step-Step/dp/1118920759

IBC commentary


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 21, 2017)

BayPointArchitect said:


> What would be another book that I am missing?
> 
> BayPoint, are there any torn pages, left over sticky notes, marked out codes you don't like or donut crumbs in between the pages?
> 
> I'll trade you a copy of "How to not get fired when your wife's pregnant two weeks before Christmas!" It's a best seller at our house and I have a limited signed copy! Sure to be a best seller on Amazon!


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 21, 2017)

CDA, I love other illustrated books by Francis Ching and I forgot that a friend who works for Wiley Publishers recommended that to me.  I added that to my list.
Thanks!


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2017)

BayPointArchitect said:


> I am gearing up to move forward and adopt new editions of the code.
> Normally I buy my own books and mark them as "mine - not yours" so that I can take them with me when I get fired.  But this year I thought I would give my department the opportunity to buy my books before getting a second job to pay for them.  Below is a list of books that should serve any commercial plan reviewer very well.  What would be another book that I am missing?
> 
> 
> ...






Paid subscription to “ Building Code Forum “

To answer the hard questions

One toilet room or two?!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 21, 2017)

PDF is becoming less expensive than the books, can be copied and pasted and shared on a computer drive. 
ICC has provided free reload the PDF after hard drive crashes and PC replacement.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2017)

BayPointArchitect said:


> I am gearing up to move forward and adopt new editions of the code.
> Normally I buy my own books and mark them as "mine - not yours" so that I can take them with me when I get fired.  But this year I thought I would give my department the opportunity to buy my books before getting a second job to pay for them.  Below is a list of books that should serve any commercial plan reviewer very well.  What would be another book that I am missing?
> 
> 
> ...


IRC? EMP?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 21, 2017)

Ouch!  Well, other than (1) plan review, (2) truss calculations (Alpine software), and being there to support your pregnant wife,
What other skills and abilities are in your tool box?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2017)

BayPointArchitect said:


> Ouch!  Well, other than (1) plan review, (2) truss calculations (Alpine software), and being there to support your pregnant wife,
> What other skills and abilities are in your tool box?


The ability to listen to people that think they know everything, Since they have been doing it that way for thirty or forty years....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 21, 2017)

IECC?
Simpson and USP connectors catalogs are free
the Gypsum Assoc. design manual is good to have, 
CD's are available for most


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 21, 2017)

We receive our energy code books for free from our State Energy Department.
But I could use a newer version of the Gypsum Association Design Manual.  14th edition is what I have on the shelf now.  But I am afraid that if I suggest that book, my office administrator will search for it online and tell me that www.usg.com provides that information for free.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 21, 2017)

Bay, don't "you" need the tax write off more than your boss?


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2017)

One more must have:

“* Conarb’s Words of Wisdom “*

Not sure if it is a short or long read????


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 21, 2017)

I bet his book is about "Gooberment over reach!"


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 22, 2017)

I include NEC Analysis of Changes; i.e. we currently enforcing the 2011 but some contractors are using the 2017 for PV, EV charging stations, and generator installations. The latest information also provides  clarification and intent.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 22, 2017)

Folks, don't forget to purchase books through Amazon using the links to Amazon on this forum.


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 22, 2017)

cda said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Building-Code-Step-Step/dp/1118920759
> 
> IBC commentary



I have the book it is good step by step, all applicant shoud have to read it and follwow


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 23, 2017)

jar546 said:


> Folks, don't forget to purchase books through Amazon using the links to Amazon on this forum.


I'm not seeing the link before and after login.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 23, 2017)

I see it right up in the top header........


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> I'm not seeing the link before and after login.



On my iPhone it is at the top

Under the forum title 

See below


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2017)

What he said

Just click on the banner and you will be in Amazon land


----------



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2017)

It is in 2 places on this page:
1 at the top and one near the top on the right.
https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 26, 2017)

Gentlemen, Don't forget the section of the code that may require the designers to provide information to your office at time of review section 104.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> I'm not seeing the link before and after login.


IT at work has it blocked. I see it at home


----------



## mark handler (Dec 26, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> IT at work has it blocked. I see it at home


Good point, he may have third party links blocked on his phone.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 27, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> IT at work has it blocked. I see it at home





mark handler said:


> Good point, he may have third party links blocked on his phone.


Concur, a case in point before we could paste pictures here from desktop I had to get authorization from my supervisor and IT to join a third party photo link. Right now I'm using a loaner laptop until we renew or have a new vendor which might be another year.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2020)

cda said:


> One more must have: “* Conarb’s Words of Wisdom “*


The ability to listen to people that think they know everything, Since they have been doing it that way for thirty or forty years....


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2020)

Where is Conarb?????

And *mmmarvel???*


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Folks, don't forget to purchase books through Amazon using the links to Amazon on this forum.


As a corporate sponsor, clearly I support the forum.  However, I have to warn you about books from Amazon.  I bought some for a great price and then they fell apart.  They are cheap counterfeits and are NOT well constructed.  Here is my video showing you my books falling apart within a few months.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2020)

BayPointArchitect said:


> I am gearing up to move forward and adopt new editions of the code.
> Normally I buy my own books and mark them as "mine - not yours" so that I can take them with me when I get fired.  But this year I thought I would give my department the opportunity to buy my books before getting a second job to pay for them.  Below is a list of books that should serve any commercial plan reviewer very well.  What would be another book that I am missing?
> 
> 
> ...




NFPA 70®: National Electrical Code® (NEC®) Handbook, 2020 Edition

ASTM Standards: As Referenced in the 2015 IBC and IRC

ICC International Building Code Illustrated Handbook


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2020)

Glenn said:


> As a corporate sponsor, clearly I support the forum.  However, I have to warn you about books from Amazon.  I bought some for a great price and then they fell apart.  They are cheap counterfeits and are NOT well constructed.  Here is my video showing you my books falling apart within a few months.




There’s a not nice joke there


----------



## ETThompson (Mar 2, 2020)

cda said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Building-Code-Step-Step/dp/1118920759
> 
> IBC commentary



+1 on RLGA's book...our bible here in my office...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 12, 2020)

cda said:


> Where is Conarb?????



Ya, where is Conarb?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 12, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Ya, where is Conarb?


DICK SEIBERT GENERAL CONTRACTOR
Contractor's License  # 243571
1603 SILVERWOOD DR
MARTINEZ, CA 94553
Business Phone Number925) 288-3618
His license is expired and not able to contract at this time.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Retired has he?


----------

